# Locos that can run on a 9.75 radius curve?



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

Does anyone have a list of locos that will run on a 9.75 radius? That's what I'm using for my pizza's, and though all of my bachmanns do just fine on it, I wanted to make sure the locos I get in the future can run on them too.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Any four axle diesels will (Atlas and Kato) and then most Kato six axle diesels,though looking looking weird doing it.And then you can add the smallest steamers.


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

with the 6 axle diesels it will just look weird because of the length of the chassis right? I was looking at a kato sd40, but if it's gonna look strange on such a small radius I will stick with the bachmann 4 axle locos. Thanks for the info!


----------



## outrun (Jan 31, 2012)

I run 2 intermountain SD40-2's on 9.75...looks fine by me. I've read the Kato's might not.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Ive have found it depends on the Locomotive brand. I have a shortline track with 11" radius and the Kato 6 axles dont run to smooth on it. The new 6 axle Atlas SD60M runs on it great. I tend to run 4 axles like GP35 , GP40 and switchers on the smaller radius.
Atlas 4 axles would be a good choice if you want to step up to a nicer locomotive.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Most of the track I have is Kato, except for one Bachman test track.

Everything I have runs on 9.75. Passenger trains probably look ridiculous to someone else, but I have become used to them on this track.

Atlas 4 axles a step up from Kato? ???


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

My dad has a Kato F7 starter set (not sure of the curve size). The F7 is a great engine. Smooth running and quiet. I'm sure it would do a 9.75 curve


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

pmcgurin said:


> Atlas 4 axles a step up from Kato? ???


No....... if he wants a 4 Axle it would be a step up from Bachman which he currently has


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

My Con-Cor 2-8-8-2 Mallet makes them just fine...

http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p96/1shaygetz/videos/?action=view&current=P7240043.mp4


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> My Con-Cor 2-8-8-2 Mallet makes them just fine...
> 
> http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p96/1shaygetz/videos/?action=view&current=P7240043.mp4


 Thats perfect proof of my first comment about "brands".
Though Kato runs smoother and more quiet, I think they have refined the wheel flanges to the point they dont operate as well on smaller radius even if the track is perfect.
I might Just dig out my old ConCor PA and see how it runs. Its been a while.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Conductorjoe said:


> Though Kato runs smoother and more quiet, I think they have refined the wheel flanges to the point they dont operate as well on smaller radius even if the track is perfect.
> I might Just dig out my old ConCor PA and see how it runs. Its been a while.


I would be inclined to agree, the fineness of detail can be a deterrent. That Con-Cor PA1 will stand up to anything offered today. At one time they were the premier offering as far as running abilities that wasn't matched for at least 10 years.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I have several of the ConCor PA1s, including a PA1 and PB1 dummy New York Central with the ConCor passenger cars. I added a Kato PA1 to the set and all three run together perfectly with the passenger cars. The Con Cor PA1 is actually powered on four axles, kind of like a A-A-1, 1-A-A arrangement. It just lacks a small amount of traction that the Kato PA1 has, because the Kato is powered on all six axles (C-C). Maybe the Con Cor is truer to prototype's A-1-A, A-1-A wheel arrangement. At any rate, all look nice together and run pretty well with two powered locos to pull six cars. 

The Con Cor Mikado I had was prettier than the Kato Mikado, but wouldn't pull nearly as many cars, starting to slip at eight cars. Not that the Kato is exactly a world beater.

I like the Con Cor passenger cars, even if they are wobblier than Kato. I converted all their couplers to Kato couplers, and that works a bit better. I think I wish there were a light kit for the Con Cor cars.

These run on 9.75 inch track.


----------

